# Now this is my News!!!!Incredible stuff!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I took some photo's just a tad late but caught it, supposdly the man driving the semi truck had a heart attack, swerved from hwy 51 jumped the 2nd ditch, took out three cars before entering the station, just missed the gas pumps by 6-10ft maybe!
Driver lived and is at the hospital, no other injuries that i know of
Here's the photo's:







































































































































Thought i'd share....


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow that one messed up truck


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, that was a close call! nice photo log


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Guess that restraunt should open a drive through. They certanly have the intrest. LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO uh huh, wish i had the kodak has great digital zoom on it! could been way better photo's had to keep lookin over my shoulder never know who's watchin..lol


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

We had one like that up here on the turnpike yesterday. Guy had a heart attack, or at least thought he did, and drove his semi loaded with eggs over the guardrail. Didn't have quite the close call with the gasoline and all, but at least it would have made a good scene in " CHIPS". Indeed nice documentation.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, so did any of the people in the cars get hurt or die? 
Woulda been quite the site to see if I was dining in the restaurant!!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Guess that restraunt should open a drive through. They certanly have the intrest. LOL



LOL!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I was ease droppin on the owner talking to a journalist while i was there, did around $50k to the store in damage itself. A car was pushed in front of the truck into the store the game room was destroyed, the dining area was lil further back but no one in the store was hurt, couple people in cars that were hit along the way were injured but not serious only the driver had seroius, lucky no one was killed from this incident. They were saying if he didn't hit those cars before hitting the resturant he more then likely would've gone most of the way through it....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well its good to hear that everyone is still alive


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey! I know that truckstop! I've eaten there lots of times. I used to like to play Derby Owner's Cup ( video game ) in the arcade, too.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

...it seems like half the people on this forum are from wisconsin...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

John said:


> ...it seems like half the people on this forum are from wisconsin...


i know! :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

or at least 20 miles from the border.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Lol oh man us cheese heads


----------

